# Charlotte Picks Adam Morrison



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Yeah!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

In a few years, this team will be scary good.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

You are going to love this guy. One of a kind... by far the best competitor in the draft and maybe for the last 5-6 drafts. I had a feeling Jordan would be impressed by him because their mentality to the game is very similar. 

I think I'm now a semi Charlotte Bobcat fan... and I will make a bold prediction right now. The Bobcats WILL make the playoffs next year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The guy I wanted from Day 1. Oh man I cant wait to see us play.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

where do i get a morrison #3 jersey.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Felton, Morrison, May, Okafor....damn.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> You are going to love this guy. One of a kind... by far the best competitor in the draft and maybe for the last 5-6 drafts. I had a feeling Jordan would be impressed by him because their mentality to the game is very similar.
> 
> I think I'm now a semi Charlotte Bobcat fan... and I will make a bold prediction right now. *The Bobcats WILL make the playoffs next year*.


Only if they can stay healthy. This is a really good pick, he IS A COMPETITOR!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Fantastic. I've been hoping Morrison goes to Charlotte from the get-go. This kid is the best of the draft and without a doubt the most passionately addicted to winning. Bobcats are going to be fantastic in a couple of years--and I bet they at least make the Playoffs this season. He's going to make sooo much difference to this team. :banana: 

Laurie


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Felton, Morrison, May, Okafor....damn.


Don't forget the athletic defensive freak they have in Wallace. They are goin to be something next year.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MOHeat said:


> Don't forget the athletic defensive freak they have in Wallace. They are goin to be something next year.


I read somebody on another forum laughing at Charlotte for taking Morrison. He said that by drafting Adam, the Bobcats just duplicated the strengths and weaknesses of Wallace. 

???I don't see this at all. These two guys are almost nothing alike in style; their abilities and deficiencies aren't even close to the same.

Or am I missing something important here? Are Adam Morrison and Gerald Wallace really a lot more alike than I'm seeing?

Laurie


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

endora60 said:


> I read somebody on another forum laughing at Charlotte for taking Morrison. He said that by drafting Adam, the Bobcats just duplicated the strengths and weaknesses of Wallace.
> 
> ???I don't see this at all. These two guys are almost nothing alike in style; their abilities and deficiencies aren't even close to the same.
> 
> ...


certainly wallace's defense will help offset morrison, offensively wallace is a slasher where morrison will draw people to him, what will surprise fans is morrison's passing ability.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good pick for the Bobcats, the guy can flat out score and shoot.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

tempe85 said:


> I think I'm now a semi Charlotte Bobcat fan... and I will make a bold prediction right now. The Bobcats WILL make the playoffs next year.


Glad to have you with us, tempe :smile: The more the merrier!

Laurie


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

rainman said:


> where do i get a morrison #3 jersey.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Great work i know^ :wink:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I love his intensity.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeppers, that intensity is what makes him so attractive a player. Yeah, cute kid, good skills, well known, will bring in the fans...all that is good. It's his intensity and passion that will translate into wins for Charlotte, though.

Have I said enough times how happy I am the Bobcats got Morrison? :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im right there with ya endora, im so siked I want the season to start tomorrow!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

SHEED! said:


>




LMAO.....and great pick, congrats, and I wish you guys nothing but the best.... :cheers:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This guys gonna tear up the league, and win Rookie of the year. Charlotte will be in the playoffs in the coming years.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Would u guys selected aldridge had we taken morrison?That crushed my dream right there all i wanted was adam morrison i dont care who we had to trade to get him and it didnt happen.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> Would u guys selected aldridge had we taken morrison?That crushed my dream right there all i wanted was adam morrison i dont care who we had to trade to get him and it didnt happen.


I doubt it, he didn't want to come back and workout in front of Jordan so no point of taking him. Morrison was our guy all along I think, Jordan wants to win, and Morrison is the most seasoned between Roy and Gay. Morrison is exactly what we needed, a 1st scoring option.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What a frontcourt the Bobcats have...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

hes more built than i thought....


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ROY year, ****. Adam Morrison is going to make the all star team his first year. yes I said it. He is also going to average over 20 PPG for the Cats next year. He has the green light from day one.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

i will join the morrison fan club!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> ROY year, ****. Adam Morrison is going to make the all star team his first year. yes I said it. He is also going to average over 20 PPG for the Cats next year. He has the green light from day one.


Is it cool that I put this quote^ in my signature? And please sign me up for the Adam Morrison club


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man I'm excited that Morrison's on the Bobcats. I really thought they were gonna take Gay, but I'm glad I was wrong. This is the guy they wanted all along and he's gonna fit right in. He's gonna have the green light from day one and light it up. Definite ROY candidate. Here's to hoping Morrison doesn't make MJ look like an *** by picking him. :cheers:


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

wow the bobcats have definitely become my favourite team to watch now. next to of course my home team the raptors. im extremely excited about watching adam at the next level , ill be hoping to catch eveyr possible bobcats game that comes on television in canada.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

all star first year no way buddy. give him at least 2 years. LeBron, and D-wade didnt even make the all-star team there first year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

SHEED! said:


> hes more built than i thought....


He isn't relatively big in thsi picture hes just flexing. Im about his size and im not that big, at least I don't think


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> He isn't relatively big in thsi picture hes just flexing. Im about his size and im not that big, at least I don't think


He may be flexing, but you've got to have some pretty good power to flex and look like that. He's quite well built.

Laurie


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ok im going to add the people that want to join, but in the future, send it through the mail. quote me, im a morrison fan.

Its all about opportunity, and Morrison is going to get the opportunity from day one. I said Granger had a good chance last year if he went to a team that started him at SF. I like my pick last year, and I like my pick this year. Morrison for ROY


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Blazers will always be my team, but this pick definitely will make me have to follow Charlotte pretty closely for the next couple years.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Blazers will always be my team, but this pick definitely will make me have to follow Charlotte pretty closely for the next couple years.



Ditto. Morrison will put a smile on your faces Bobcat fans. I will be rooting for the Blazers, but crying everytime LaMarcus Allredge scores 2 points and Morrison scores 30.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good to have y'all with us :smile: Morrison's bringing in fans from all over, especially Gonzaga people. You guys have a lot of good going on in Portland too; I'll be watching what goes on there. Meanwhile, grab yourselves a Morrison/Charlotte jersey and root for the Bobcats anytime they're not playing the Blazers!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Draft day pic's taken by Morrsion clan. Already partying w/JAY-Z? Big Pimpin'!


AMmo Draft Day


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Draft day pic's taken by Morrsion clan. Already partying w/JAY-Z? Big Pimpin'!
> 
> 
> AMmo Draft Day


ICK. Ah, well...He's a grown man; he gets to pick his own friends.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ammo is the pwnor of nubs


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

If there is a Ammo fan club, I want to join

The White Jordan has arrived


----------

